# E BRAVO LUI



## Mari' (8 Aprile 2008)

ANSA 2008-04-07 20:48                                                                      

                                    JOHNNY DEPP SALVA SEI COMPARSE SUL SET

ROMA - Johnny Depp avrebbe salvato sei comparse che rischiavano di essere investite sul set del suo ultimo film, Public Enemies di Michael Mann, a Chicago, in cui l'attore interpreta il rapinatore di banche John Dillinger. A dare la notizia è il tabloid inglese News of the world. A mettere a rischio la vita delle sei comparse, scrive il quotidiano, è stato uno stuntman, che ha perso il controllo dell'auto che stava guidando dopo aver colpito una lastra di ghiaccio. Depp, secondo un testimone, rendendosi conto che l'auto si stava dirigendo verso le sei comparse, girate di spalle, quindi all'oscuro del pericolo, "é corso verso il gruppetto e ha spinto tutti indietro".





Queste cose non capitano spesso


----------



## Old Asudem (9 Aprile 2008)

e bravo lo gnocco


----------



## MariLea (9 Aprile 2008)

sì,
e nel frattempo pensate al magnum...


----------



## Old Giusy (9 Aprile 2008)

mailea ha detto:


> sì,
> e nel frattempo pensate al magnum...


Johnny Depp col Magnum.... come fai a non pensarci?????


----------



## Mari' (9 Aprile 2008)

mailea ha detto:


> sì,
> e nel frattempo pensate al magnum...



Giuro io no


----------



## MariLea (9 Aprile 2008)

tu i mignon...  

	
	
		
		
	


	




li hai fatti fuori tutti i babetti?


----------



## Mari' (9 Aprile 2008)

mailea ha detto:


> tu i mignon...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mio figlio a Pasqua me ne ha portati 3 barattoli  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ma veramente non li hai mai provati/gustati?


----------



## Old Asudem (9 Aprile 2008)

vi ho raccontato di quella volta che io e il deep siamo andati a cena insieme?


----------



## Old Giusy (9 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> vi ho raccontato di quella volta che io e il deep siamo andati a cena insieme?


Seh vabè.
E magari Gerard faceva lo chauffeur....


----------



## MariLea (9 Aprile 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Mio figlio a Pasqua me ne ha portati 3 barattoli
> 
> 
> 
> ...


certo che sì, quelli freschi di Napoli, in vaschetta con panna e fragole..
non mi ci far pensare... 
meglio del magnum di depp


----------



## MariLea (9 Aprile 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Seh vabè.
> E magari Gerard faceva lo chauffeur....


no l'ha portata al ristorante di Gerardino....


----------



## MariLea (9 Aprile 2008)

poi si è alzata con la scusa di andare alla toilette....


----------



## MariLea (9 Aprile 2008)

Johnny impensierito... si è alzato anche lui per cercarla... e li ha scoperti che inciuciavano nella cucina del ristorante...


----------



## Old Asudem (9 Aprile 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Seh vabè.
> E magari Gerard faceva lo chauffeur....


ok lo ammetto, quello che mi aveva proposto la serata a tre era gerard ma mi ha dato facoltà di scegliere il terzo *concorrente*


----------



## MariLea (9 Aprile 2008)

ne parlarono tutti i giornali... ma non sapete mai niente?


----------



## Old Asudem (9 Aprile 2008)

mailea ha detto:


> Johnny impensierito... si è alzato anche lui per cercarla... e li ha scoperti che inciuciavano nella cucina del ristorante...


tra coscette di pollo e culatelli...da cosa nasce cosa...


----------



## Old Giusy (9 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ok lo ammetto, quello che mi aveva proposto la serata a tre era gerard ma mi ha dato facoltà di scegliere il terzo *concorrente*





mailea ha detto:


> ne parlarono tutti i giornali... ma non sapete mai niente?


azzz....
Io ormai leggo solo le perle del Berlusca....


----------



## Old Asudem (9 Aprile 2008)

mailea ha detto:


> ne parlarono tutti i giornali... ma non sapete mai niente?



ma guarda, io resto basita...


----------



## MariLea (9 Aprile 2008)

i ben informati narrano che il Depp si unì all'inciucio con molta passione....


----------



## Old Giusy (9 Aprile 2008)

mailea ha detto:


> i ben informati narrano che il Depp si unì all'inciucio con molta passione....


E...........


----------



## Old Giusy (9 Aprile 2008)

...........all'improvviso


----------



## Old Giusy (9 Aprile 2008)

.............nello stesso ristorante


----------



## MariLea (9 Aprile 2008)

al che la Medu inviperita gridò al Depp:
"bastardo! se mi amassi davvero non avresti mai partecipato!"
e andò via col cuoco...


----------



## MariLea (9 Aprile 2008)

il resto è storia...

"tra i due litiganti... il terzo gode!"


----------



## Old Giusy (9 Aprile 2008)

.................arrivarono Giusy e.....................


----------



## Old Asudem (9 Aprile 2008)

mailea ha detto:


> al che la Medu inviperita gridò al Depp:
> "bastardo! se mi amassi davvero non avresti mai partecipato!"
> e andò via col cuoco...


ma allora...quella telecamera nascosta fra i sedani e le cipolle l'avevi messa tu!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	








avrai notizie dai miei avvocati 

	
	
		
		
	


	





col cuoco poi....era un grande chef..


----------



## Old Asudem (9 Aprile 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> .................arrivarono Giusy e.....................


giusy e alvaro vitali..


----------



## Old Giusy (9 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> giusy e alvaro vitali..


no........... giusy e flavio insinna!


----------



## Old Asudem (9 Aprile 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> no........... giusy e flavio insinna!


nzomma...caruccio ma vuoi mettere col mio johnny???


----------



## Old Giusy (9 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> nzomma...caruccio ma vuoi mettere col mio johnny???


A me Me piasce!


----------



## Old Asudem (9 Aprile 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> A me Me piasce!


sì, è carino.
vabbè, per stavolta te lo cedo 

	
	
		
		
	


	












notte pimpe, nonostante le 3 ore di pennica crollo dal sonno..
d'altronde..aprile dolce dormire


----------



## MariLea (9 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma allora...quella telecamera nascosta fra i sedani e le cipolle l'avevi messa tu!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


io mi limito a leggere i tabloid gratuiti  

	
	
		
		
	


	




le telecamere erano a circuito chiuso... la spia è il cassiere!

(lo chef è quello famoso per i tortini....)


----------



## MariLea (9 Aprile 2008)

Notte Asu!


----------



## Old Giusy (9 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> sì, è carino.
> vabbè, per stavolta te lo cedo
> 
> 
> ...


Ah beh grazie!
Notte Asu!!!!


----------



## Mari' (9 Aprile 2008)

Maroooooonnn  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   tutti a letto con le galline  

	
	
		
		
	


	












   ... ma dove sono finite le notti calde del forum 

	
	
		
		
	


	













Sogni d'oro!


----------



## Miciolidia (9 Aprile 2008)

oh che gran fico


----------



## Lettrice (10 Aprile 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> oh che gran fico


E' un gnocco secolare... ci sbavavo dietro anche da piccina che stava in _21st Jumpstreet_...


----------



## Old Asudem (10 Aprile 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> E' un gnocco secolare... ci sbavavo dietro anche da piccina che stava in _21st Jumpstreet_...



stai parlando del mio ganzo?? 

	
	
		
		
	


	








ciao a tutti nobili e plebei


----------



## Mari' (10 Aprile 2008)

Buongiorno dal loggione


----------



## Old Asudem (10 Aprile 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Buongiorno dal loggione


buon giorno dalla platea


----------



## Lettrice (10 Aprile 2008)

Buongiovno dal backstage...


----------



## Mari' (10 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> buon giorno dalla platea



Si alzi il sipario  

	
	
		
		
	


	












   atto primo scena I


----------



## Old Asudem (10 Aprile 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Si alzi il sipario
> 
> 
> 
> ...


io sto nella buca del suggeritore


----------



## Mari' (10 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> io sto nella buca del suggeritore
















  male che vada, sara' un successo  

	
	
		
		
	


	















   ma non eri in platea?


----------



## Old Asudem (10 Aprile 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> male che vada, sara' un successo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


finisco sempre sotto


----------



## Mari' (10 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> finisco sempre sotto



... 'naggia  

	
	
		
		
	


	





che palle pero' oggi


----------



## Old Asudem (10 Aprile 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... 'naggia
> 
> 
> 
> ...


su su, animo!!
siamo un po' lessi


----------



## Mari' (10 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> su su, animo!!
> siamo un po' lessi


Dici che ci si riprenera'?  

	
	
		
		
	


	






Come va la Tua missione


----------



## Old Asudem (10 Aprile 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Dici che ci si riprenera'?
> 
> 
> 
> ...












  ne ho due oramai...ho pure da fare la campagna elettorale della brugogliona


----------



## Mari' (10 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ne ho due oramai...ho pure da fare la campagna elettorale della *brugogliona*



... oggi non si e' vista


----------



## Old Asudem (10 Aprile 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... oggi non si e' vista


ha bigiato


----------



## Mari' (10 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ha bigiato


Vabbuo' ... mi vado a leggere la pappardella di Elektra in confessionale va


----------

